# Anglerboard.de wurde bei beliebteste Webseite empfohlen!



## Dok (8. August 2007)

Moin Moin,

heute erhielten wir eine Email der Sorte, die wir nicht all so oft bekommen, nämlich eine erfreuliche!



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ihre Webseite Anglerboard.de wurde von einem Besucher auf
> www.beliebtesteWebseite.de empfohlen.
> ...



Auch wenn ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin was das für eine Aussagekraft hat, haben wir uns doch darüber gefreut!
Gerne nehmen wir an diesem Service teil, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das dass AB als reine "Spartenseite" einen nennenswerten Platz erreichen wird.

Ich möchte mich jedoch an dieser Stelle herzlich für die Empfehlung bedanken.

Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden!


----------

